# The Sig Sauer P226 vs. The Beretta 92FS



## gun4fun

I'm looking for good, high quality 9mm. Which one would you choose and why? What are some of high points of each? Does the Sig Sauer P226 have a de-coker? Most people I have talked to agree that the Sig Sauer P226 and the Beretta 92FS are two of the best and most reliable 9mm semi-auto's ever made. What is your view on both? 

Thanks,

Gun4Fun


----------



## redcell_43

*Try this*

I have used both weapons on active duty with the U.S. Navy. If I had my choice (between the two) I would purchase the Sig. My experience has been alot better with the Sig in every sense. May i suggest that you look into the new Sig Pro SP022 in 9mm. They are a bit more cost effective, yet I have found it to be a fantastic weapon. A very pleasant surprise and very easy to handle


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've had both and still own the Sig. for me there is no comparison between the two.


----------



## brifol6111

I have had one of each, I currently still own a SIG 226 in .40 S&W.

I love the weapon, and would never give it up.


----------



## Wyatt

None of the Sig owners have addressed your question about the de-cocker, but I don't believe it has one, though I'm not sure.

The Beretta has an external safety that also functions as a de-cocker.

Both are excellent guns, in terms of accuracy, reliability, and build quality. 

The Beretta, as I'm sure you are aware, is significantly less money.

I can speak to the 92FS since I own one, I've put several thou rounds through it with no malfunctions of any kind whatsoever with all kinds of ammo. My understanding is that the 226 is also extremely reliable.

So, as to the 92's high points, it has legendary reliability and is extremely accurate thanks to the long sight radius. Also contributing to the accuracy is that it is maybe the softest shooting 9mm out there, thanks to it's size and weight. Minimal recoil allows for fast and accurate follow-ups.

The only drawbacks to the Beretta are that it's size and weight do not lend itself to concealed carry as well as some of the compact pistols out there. I don't carry mine so this is not an issue for me. The Beretta also does not have a tac rail. Again, this was not an issue for me.

If money is not a concern, try them both and get the one that feels better in your hand and you shoot better. That's somewhat of a pat answer around here, but it applies in this case since you can't go wrong with either. If you can live with the features, or lack thereof, of either gun (i.e. de-cocker, tac rail etc.) then it really comes down to personal preference since these are both firearms of the highest quality.

Hope this helps.


----------



## unpecador

The P226 in DA/SA has a de-cocker and the P226 in DAO does not. I have never fired the P226 or the 92FS but I have handled both and I noticed that the weight is better balanced in the 92FS but the P226 fits my hand better. Both models have been labeled as the best of the best with the 92FS being a step above as far as durability. I have had a lot of practice with the SigPro SP2022 and that gun is excellent.


----------



## Mike Barham

I owned a P226 some years ago. It's a very good gun that didn't fit my hand or shooting style very well. I shoot with a high strong thumb, which means I ride the SIG's slide lock, which in turn keeps the slide from locking open when the mag is empty.

I carried a Beretta 92 for a year in Afghanistan. No mechanical or reliability problems. It's also a big gun that doesn't fit my hand, with a clumsy safety/decocker.

If I had to buy one or the other, I'd get the Beretta because of the slide lock position on the SIG.


----------



## babs

Mike Barham said:


> I shoot with a high strong thumb, which means I ride the SIG's slide lock, which in turn keeps the slide from locking open when the mag is empty.


... I verified I do this as well... I guess to get as high in the grip as possible. Having lived with this gun for a while (any gun actually), I'm getting to know it pretty well and I have to say the mag release ergonomically is about my only criticism. It's nothing that I'd call a deal breaker though.. just a quirk.

Interesting topic though Gun4fun... I almost bought a used 92FS Inox, but handed it back to it's owner and went with a 226 CPO (preowned.. holster wear pre-installed) :mrgreen: Love the Sig except for above riding slide release with my thumb. No safety = simpler setup with the Sig also.

However, I'd venture to say that I'd be confident with either gun. Actually, I think the fit and finish of that used 92FS was actually marginally better. Impressively well-made for their prices. I just had issues with the mags that had a bunch of rounds in them. I had a couple FTF's and slide-lock on last round issues when I tested it. Owner reported working the springs a bit and cleaning the mags and she runs fine, which I don't doubt. Beretta's come to find out, like Beretta mags, and/or like good solid springs in their mags.. which I imagine is probably true for most semi's.

So which? .... If I had it to do, I'd pick the gun that's in better shape.. but if new, pick based on price and availability. It's a coin toss I think.. I liked them both. The Inox finish is gorgeous!! but that's just looks. The Sig ain't no beauty queen.. It's all business. Italian loafers or Cole Haans.. Both get the job done.

I will say, if my 226 gets all scratched up, it's ugly enough that I wouldn't cry over it as long as she's 100% inside. That's a plus if it's a working gun and not a show-piece. Refinish is just cash anyway. 

Both great shooters.
Both well made.
Both very common for parts and mag availability.
Both easy to maintain and break down for cleaning.

.... Heads or tails?? :smt023

Hope this helps. :watching:


----------



## gun4fun

Thanks, this helps a lot, actually. :smt023


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

Not even close...


----------



## Spartan

Beretta


----------



## SFW

Both are excellent firearms. I have owned the 96FS (.40 version of the 92). And have shot the 226, and own a 228. I don't think that you would be dissappointed with either. My best advise is to see which one fits on your hands best and go for it.


----------



## matchman

I have them both and they are both equally accurate. 
I have shot the Beretta lots more so I have a comfort factor with this pistol.
I thought I would have something more to add when I started typing.
Guess not.........


----------



## Douglasd

Out of the two you mentioned, the Sig far outclasses the Beretta. However, any GLOCK 9mm will always be much more reliable than either. Either the G19 or G17 will do you well.


----------



## Wyatt

With all due respect to the Glock, which is indeed an excellent gun, there is no such thing as "much more reliable" than the Sig or Beretta.


----------



## unpecador

I'm gonna have to agree with *Wyatt* here. Also, Doug, what is the basis for your conclusions? Perhaps just personal opinion based on favoritism.


----------



## submoa

M9 vs Mk24 mod 0

My answer would be, it depends.

Slightly older Beretta 92FS will have all metal parts. Newer guns will have plastic guide rod, right side safety lever,etc. My preference is all metal in an all metal gun. Plastic in an established design is to save costs, not improve the gun.

Italian Berettas are manufactured using Mi-Val machines, a company owned by Beretta Holding. The Italian manufacturing process utilizes more manual operations than the updated US factory. The US factory recently installed 10 new Mitsui Seiki HU40A horizontal machining centers. The machining cells are linked by a Fastems elevator transfer system, and control software moves the pallets from one machining cell to the next. Italian Berettas are more collectible, but American has the edge (at least psychologically) for more reliability from automated manufacturing.

So, the best 92FS for me would be a slightly older American, made on the Mitsui line.


Similarly, early P226 versions fitted with after-market or replacement grip panels occasionally (albeit rarely) developed reliability issues because the inside of the grip panel put pressure on (and thereby interfered with) the firing mechanism. OEM and later quality replacement panels, coupled with keeping the grip screws tight, resolved this issue.

German and US manufacturing are considered equivalent for quality. Curiously, having shot both German made and American assembled (from German parts) P226, the German trigger is surprisingly smooth, not that the American isn't, but the German is better.

So, best P226 for me would be a newer German made DA/SA.

Ultimately, the deciding factor between the two is the slide mounted safety on the 92FS. No thanks. For me, the only purpose for a manual safety is condition one carry. So German P226 gets my vote.


----------



## Wyatt

Geez, Submoa, how do you come up with some of this stuff? rayer:

You said a slightly older, all metal Beretta, perhaps made on the Mitsui line is preferred, but you also said the line was only recently installed. What time frame are we talking about for the "good" irons? And when did the 92FS start being produced with plastic parts?

Thanks in advance.:smt023


----------



## submoa

Wyatt said:


> Geez, Submoa, how do you come up with some of this stuff? rayer:


I travel for work and get to shoot a lot. :mrgreen:


Wyatt said:


> You said a slightly older, all metal Beretta, perhaps made on the Mitsui line is preferred, but you also said the line was only recently installed. What time frame are we talking about for the "good" irons? And when did the 92FS start being produced with plastic parts?


Cutover to Mitsui was in 2005. Not sure when the plastic was introduced but believe it was after 2005. This is just my personal preference, haven't heard much complaining about the plastic. Then again slide mounted manual safeties are as useful as back hair.


----------



## unpecador

submoa said:


> Then again slide mounted manual safeties are as useful as back hair.


Some chicks dig it and if it can get you laid I'd say that's pretty useful. :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa

unpecador said:


> Some chicks dig it and if it can get you laid I'd say that's pretty useful.


I guess you're saying slide mounted manual safeties are for chicks. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador

Ha ha... slippery comeback. :mrgreen:


----------



## _sh00ter+

well..i've shot them both and they r both very accurate and both are good firearms..im a sig fan so im going to say the sig...


----------



## kcevans

Get the Sig


----------



## oak1971

Sigs are precision and rock sold reliable all at once.


----------



## Slowfire

Have to go with the results of the poll. Own both have used both and I lean towards the Sig.


----------



## hberttmank

And another vote for the Sig. I've owned and shot a lot of different 9mm pistols and the P226 is one of my favorites. Nothing wrong with the 92, I just prefer the Sig.


----------



## oak1971

Sig has kept up with the times. The 92 is dated.


----------



## Centerfired9mm

I have owned both a Sig 228 and a 92FS. I still have the 92FS but I loved shooting the Sig and it was the most visually appealing gun I have ever seen. I would have loved to keep both but needed to trade one of my 9mm for a 45 and the Sig's number came up. 

Both great guns, I have to say go with the Sig. I am going back to one as soon as I can.


----------



## Fusternc

I've owned both the P226 in 9mm and in .40 and the Beretta 92FS. In my opinion they are very close in terms of quality of gun. I suppose the P226 would be slightly better in terms of robustness, and a good amount more accurate in my hands. The 92FS is a much better looking pistol....not that the P226 is ugly.


----------



## Strick

I own both and shoot both. I find them both to be very accurate and very reliable. The 92 may be a little smoother and gives the feeling of less recoil and makes the follow up shot slightly quicker and easier to keep right on target. The 226 has better sights IMO though.

I don't really like the slide mounted saftey/decocker on the 92 but have learned to deal with it over the years. I also have an issue with riding the slide release on the 226 with my thumb.

I have run thousands of rounds through both without any failures in either of them. I took the 92 to a 3 day class after firing 500 rounds or so through it, ran another 1800 rounds through it at the class, then went to the range a few days later for a few hundreds more rounds without ever cleaning it and it never failed in any repsect. I have done similar with the 226 also with no problems.

Bottom line is they are both fantastic handguns, both large and would be a pain to conceal, but both will perform extremely well.


----------



## dbarnett0311

I have owned both as well, and like the ability to change out the front sight on the sig. I still have a state trooper model of the beretta, but my vote is for the sig. I have a P245, 226, and a 229... They are by far my favorite handguns.


----------



## jimmy

I was in the market for my first purchase, and I tested so many guns on the range for feel and accuracy. The Sig P226 came out at the top list (along with the CZ 75) in terms of feel and accuracy. The Beretta was not bad either but personally I didn't shoot it well as the SIG. If you have to choose between the SIG and Beretta, I will go with the SIG..

Even though I bought the CZ, I still have my eyes on the SIG, so I am saving for my next purchase..Hope this would help.


----------



## Growler67

When I was younger and just after purchasing my P226, I bought a Beretta 92S. Over time shooting the two of them I could never get the 92 to group as well as the SiG. I tried aftermarket grips, weightlifting glove on my shooting hand and all manner of other things. That is when I had my epiphany. Different guns fit and feel differently in different hands. I loved a lot of things about the Berreta and can't really say anything bad about it. I eventually sold it. I've fired others since but have only purchased guns that fit and feel the best in my hands. It really isn't about brand bias for me. SiG's just work best for me and my hands. I do still try other makes and models when the opportunity pressents, but my money only gets spent on ones that meet specific criteria. I don't buy hype and "high school" like popularity.


----------



## Ricardokid

You can't go wrong with a 92 Beretta IMO!


----------



## babs

I imagine both off bench would be typically far more accurate than it's shooter. I thought mine was so so average accuracy until my smith sighted it in roughly hand-resting off bench with a sub 2" group at 25 ft. I'd say the gun is actually capable of tighter groups than it's sight picture even, and it's an old cert. preowned job (Sig CPO) that was more than likely carried by some European cop somewhere as a duty weapon, hence the rubs and holster wear came preinstalled.


----------



## Steve2112

OK, let me first state I am a bit biased. I have owned a Beretta 96 for a few years, and I love it. I am also considering getting a 92 just to have something cheaper to feed. 

As Strick said, I have abused mine at times, and I have had no trouble out of it.Granted, I haven't put as many rounds downrange as some folks on here, but it has always stood up to anything I did with it. I have seen a lot of hostility toward the 92 on the internet, and I have never really understood it. I actually like the slide mounted safety/decocker. (Yes, I'm weird like that).

So, I guess I would say go for the 92, but honestly you can't go wrong either way. 

However, having said all of that...I still lust in my heart for a Sig. I have enjoyed shooting them the few times I have been able to get my hands on one. Price has been the major sticking point for me. (That whole get out of debt thing :mrgreen I still would love to add one of the collection.


----------



## Growler67

Steve2112 said:


> However, having said all of that...I still lust in my heart for a Sig. I have enjoyed shooting them the few times I have been able to get my hands on one. Price has been the major sticking point for me. (That whole get out of debt thing :mrgreen I still would love to add one of the collection.


CPO might be the way to go :mrgreen: Two of mine are including my primary CCW.


----------



## Dave James

Thread been running for awhile but I'll go with the majority here go with the SIG 

I run them all the way from the Browning imports up to present, on my old 1990 model I have gone DAO and installed the short trigger and NY hammer, added a set of the new THIN Houge Aluminum grip plates and she is still going full steam.

The 92 is good weapon just could never get used to the grip and the way the butt flared


----------



## surfrider

*apples and oranges in a way...*

First of all the Beretta was designed mainly for law enforcement, before handgun receivers were made of composite materials, hip-worn utility belts were heavy-enough on their-own even with-out a full-sized all-metal side-arm, hence the need for a safety.

The P-226 was designed mainly as a combat side-arm, to be carried in a thigh-mounted 'ballistic' holster...and yes the 226 does have a left-side, right thumb decocking lever. As far as my feelings on 'safteys', unless the weapon is on your person, and ready for commission, there should be no cartridge in the chamber, and a keyed trigger-lock in place.

'Having put hundreds of rounds through both models, I would highly recommend the Sig P-226, or for that matter, any Sig product over Beretta, or for that matter even H&K. The only other product that comes close is Springfield Armory, but only after it's been fired, then sent back to the factory for some 'tweaking' lol


----------

